# Do I leave beardies basking light on all day?



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,

I've been looking everywhere for information but it doesn't specify anywhere how long basking lights are supposed to stay on? 

The only help we've had is from someone in a reptile shop who said that we should leave the UV on for 12-14 hours a day and the ceramic basking light should be turned on for an hour then off for 2 then on for 1.5 then off for 3 then on for 1 then off etc. Basically he told us to have it on randomly during the day.

Another thing I don't understand is if the temp is suppose to be 95-100 during the day and the UV gives off little amount of heat, how is the temp supposed to stay up when the basking light is off? Do we need a heat mat for the side of the tank? (I understand it will not go underneath the repltile carpet as it could burn the beardies belly).

Please help!!


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

is it hooked up to a stat ?

if it is leave it on for the same amount of time the uv light is on . and set the stat so the basking area is around 105


----------



## maggot (Jun 11, 2008)

my bd have there light on @ 7am and it goes off at between 8-9pm abviously iam at work all day so it needs to be on unless i used a timer but on and off all day sounds daft i wouldnt do that myself u can have a heatmat on during the night under the tank will be fine


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

Stays on allday unless you got it connected to a pulse stat which dim it or brighten depending on temp in viv, beardies do like to bask over where the heat mat is or under the spot bulb/ basking lamp.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

i was told brighter lights are better for them as the see the light and think 'sun' might be better getting a spot light bulb?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

uv light goes on at 7:00am till 9:00pm

basking light goes on at 7:00am till 9:00pm and its connected to a dimming stat 

my temps are all spot on 105 basking

cool end 85


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Make sure the heat light is on a thermostat, and then you can leave it running safely all day.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

for beardies i have uv and basking bulb (spot lamp bulb) on 12 hours a day, on at 8am off at 8am. i also have a ceramic in there set to keep the background temperature of the viv up at night and on cold days (my house can get VERY cold). basking bulb on a dimmer stat and ceramic on a pulse stat. the ceramic isnt normally on during the day though unless it is a very cold day. 
Owen


----------



## beardieLOVE (Apr 12, 2008)

both lights stay on allday. mine gone on at 8am and off at 10pm. like said above about the dimmer its alot better for them to have a bright light on the whole time because they see it as the sun and then know to bask there. my basking temp is about 107-110 F cold end is 83 and the ambient temp is 90.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

our lights come on at 9am and off at 10pm. we use a 100w reflector bulb and its hooked upto a dimmer stat. our basking temps are 106-110f cool end is set at 85 not sure on ambient temp will have to check lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

what a mad sugestion to turn on and off and on and off...i assume the advice was so you dont need a stat...bad advice really, its no doubt what that shop does.


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

a dimmer stat is best and all the lights need to be on 12-14 hours

you shouldn't need any night time heat this time of year


----------

